# Yellow R34, 1000bhp build...yes please!



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

one to follow











BUILDS>> DANDY BONNEVILLE GT-R - PART1 - Speedhunters


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The man has taste!opcorn:


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> The man has taste!opcorn:


:chuckle: I did have to zoom in a couple times on the Blackberry however, just to confirm it wasn't a girl with nice legs, and indeed a man!!:chuckle:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Bit of a shame with it being such a unique car. Surely he could get another R34? It looks mint as well. Good luck to him.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

willrobdon said:


> Bit of a shame with it being such a unique car. Surely he could get another R34? It looks mint as well. Good luck to him.


+1

shame to use that car as the base of the project much better to start with one with less of a unique history

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sorry...But this is stupid, Buy a "Barry Basic" R34 and keep this one as a collectors item.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

As my mate Jim would say "cut the ****er".

Myself, I'm of the same opinion as everyone else, he doesn't seem to realise the future worth or importance of the vehicle he has. It should remain as it is.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

who cares what type of 34 it is, least his doing the thing justice


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yoshi's a friend, so I asked him if he wanted Newera to sell this car so he could buy another at a lower cost before this project began:

This car was supplied to him by Nissan when nearly new with the understanding he wouldn't sell it on. As the shell's already beautifully spot welded it means he doesn't need to go through the expense of having it completely stripped to do this job, just welding in a cage will be enough as far as structural work's concerned.
Yoshi's intention is to put his life behind the wheel of this car at 400 km/h + so he prefers to use a car whose entire history he knows. 
After the event he'll return this to road use. If it becomes the world's fastest (top speed) GT-R, it'll be made more famous - but after this event it'll return to use as a road car, albeit more powerful than originally but modified to the highest standards. He doesn't intend to sell the car, so the idea that it's a collector's item is completely irrelevant to him. It's for him to enjoy, not covet as a collector's car, which is why it's also got around 100,000km. This car's worked during it's life, not been preserved in cotton buds. 
Yoshi simply wants to continue to enjoy his GT-R, albeit at a higher level.

Yoshi is Japanese, speaks perfect English, is a total petrol head (Drives a 500 bhp FC3S & a Ducati) and if pretty useful behind the wheel. His orange RX-7 was in a thread last year when some of the members in Japan went for an early weekend drive in the mountains surrounding Fuji.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car and will defo be a great project.

For the rarity thing there is something odd with this car: Nissan should have kept these two prototypes in a shelf starting production of the R34s in 99 and then put them in a museum. Obviously Nissan are muppets on this point and great to see the car gets a deserved evolution after so many years now, instead of rotting "outside somewhere" under its present "standard" form.

Keep us posted with Yoshis project Miguel:wavey:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It is a shame with it's history, but could be a lot worse. Good luck to him I say.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

and so the work beings

thanks Dino

BUILDS>> DANDY BONNEVILLE GT-R - PART2 - Speedhunters


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck to him with the project, hope there's a video when he's doing well over 200mph!!


----------

